# Toilet Recommendations: Box Store vs. Plumbing Supply Store



## JeepNick (Oct 27, 2011)

Probably not the same.

Side note - Everything I have read points to Toto toilets as being the best. Toto Drake and Drake 2 to be exact.

I'm doing a bathroom addition right now, and I will for sure be putting in a Toto toilet.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Jeep, what do you base your reply on that there not the same toilet.
Same model, same toilet.
The differants in most cases is just the price you will pay.


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Stay away from home depot china B and C grades.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Look for a toilet in the $125.00 price range when looking at box stores,just say no to those $50 toilet in a box kits unless it comes with a good free plunger


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah - what "plummen" says!
About 3 years ago, helped a friend of mine replace 3 toilets in a rental
building.
Plungers R Us.
They were the "econo" one's from a Big Box, store.
We got "fed up" with them and upgraded.
Strange - no more problems!

rossfingal


----------



## NewHomeDIYGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

I've replaced two toilets in my house now, and both with Totos. One is an ultramax 1 piece, and the other a drake. I have a friend that's a plumber and he swears by Toto, and has had some issues with kohler, which is why I went with Totos. 

Yes, they're a little more expensive (a drake runs ~$230 shipped w/ the soft close toilet seat online), but the flushing power is very impressive and they're quality toilets. The thing I love about them is they aren't too large dimensions wise, which is important if your bathrooms aren't that big.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

rossfingal said:


> Yeah - what "plummen" says!
> About 3 years ago, helped a friend of mine replace 3 toilets in a rental
> building.
> Plungers R Us.
> ...


Of course you know you shouldnt listen to a hack plumber like me though, right? :laughing:
Just ask that plumbing devil666! :laughing:


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

I just put a Toto Ultramax in our downstairs powder room and it has proven to be a revelation. It is handsome and simple. It flushes instantly, quietly, and effectively, using less water than a regular toilet. It NEVER seems to clog (pretty key in a powder room...not something you want your guests to confront). It's compact yet comfortable to sit on, and it's easy to clean. 

I feel silly raving about a toilet but it really was worth the additional expense. You'll get people here scoffing at the idea of spending that much on a toilet but I can guarantee you that they have not lived with one for awhile.

And yeah, I bought a toilet from Home Depot once, a few years ago. BIG mistake.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah - "Ironlight"!
Live and learn.
I think the phrase is -
"Penney-wise and dollar foolish!" 
My friend learned that one!
(Anybody need three toilets that, I wouldn't wish on my enemies?!) 

"plummen"
Yes, I've met that one.
However, I think he prefers to be called - "Plumbing-Devil Six, Six, Six"! 
(That's what his "business", card said!) 

Now, where was I?
Oh, back to "hacking", through the "under-brush"!
(I can't wait until they make Plumbing and Electrical - "Wireless"!)
(Wait till the "hackers" - "hack" into those!!! - 
Phew!! - Ouch!!) 

rossfingal


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

The key to a good flushing toilet is the size of the flush valve stick with a 2.5" minimum. The problem with the cheapies are their FV is like 1.25". I believe the biggest is 3".

The bigger the FV (porting from the tank to the bowl) the more velocity the water comes into the bowl under and the better the flush power.

Also the better toilets have a 2 position flush, one for liquid only and the other for solids, it is a good idea to ensure that you purchase this option for water conservation.

There is absolutely nothing wrong with the unit at the big box stores, as long as you stay with the upper range models. Expect to pay a minimum of $200.00.

Mark


----------



## av-geek (Jan 15, 2012)

Hijacking this thread, what do you all think of the American Standard Cadet 3 and Champion 4 models. These seem to be a mainstay toilet product for many box stores, and sell within $150 and $200. I've always heard A-S products are pretty good but was wondering if anyone had real-world experience with them.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

av-geek said:


> Hijacking this thread, what do you all think of the American Standard Cadet 3 and Champion 4 models. These seem to be a mainstay toilet product for many box stores, and sell within $150 and $200. I've always heard A-S products are pretty good but was wondering if anyone had real-world experience with them.


American Standard is a good product IMHO, just stay with the higher end units.

Mark


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

ALL LOWER PRICED CHINA FROM BOX STORES ARE GRADE B AN C SAME FOR FAUCETS....USED TO WORK A PLUMBING FIXTURE MANUFACTOR.....IF IT DID NOT PASS QUALITY CONTROL IT WAS GRADE B OR C WENT TO DIFFERENT PLACE FOR SHIPMENT...:yes:


----------



## jasin (Jan 22, 2012)

These days your suppose to have 1.6 gpf or less pressure assisted. A lot municipalities and counties actually require it. If you are going to go Kohler I would suggest the 3609-0 Cimarron Comfort Height Elongated 1.28 gpf Toilet with Class Five. It one of the best you can get in the Kohler line. Its definitely a 5 star toilet :biggrin: http://www.amazon.com/K-3609-0-Cima...Left-Hand/dp/B002DP4D08/ref=zg_tr_680355011_2


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

rossfingal said:


> Yeah - what "plummen" says!
> About 3 years ago, helped a friend of mine replace 3 toilets in a rental
> building.
> Plungers R Us.
> ...


Plungers R Us, :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

COLDIRON said:


> Plungers R Us, :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Interesting!
I fail to see the humor, mirth, and laughable things, concerning -
"Plungers R Us"!

Don't you know - your "Plunger", is your friend!?!
If the "Plunger", you have doesn't work -
Get a Bigger, "Plunger"!!
If that doesn't work - I've heard that a "Cherry-Bomb", down a toilet does
wonders, for any clog! 

Seriously - I hope the "OP" understands what is being said here.

Everyone wants to save some money!
It's tempting to go with the 80 dollar, "Toilet-In-A-Box".
Sounds like - potential, "trouble down the road"!
Go less, expensive on other things -
(Why do you want a 2000 dollar, vanity?)
Spend a little money, on something you're going to have to "live with"!

rossfingal

("Plungers R Us" - or - "Have Plunger - Will Travel")


----------



## JamesRW (Nov 18, 2011)

I am also in the middle of bath remodeling, and picking toilets. After considerable research, I'm going to try the Penquin toilet sold at Lowe's for $170. The company website is http://www.penguintoilets.com The model #524 at Lowes won the 2011 Kitchen and Bath Industry Standard Award for best new product. The "overflow" protection seems like a great idea, as well as the 3" flush valve, fully glazed trapway and the 1,000 MAP score.
I had a one piece Kohler in my last house, and I will NEVER have Kohler again! They do not use any standard parts - even the flush handle will cost you triple if you ever have to replace it. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I like this thread. I have been thinking my toilets were the issue since we bought the house. They are Gerber toilets, circa 2002. Plunger is used on one of the three toilets almost daily. I was trying to think of anything (clogged pipes, blocked vent), but am fairly certain these toilets just suck. I think I'll try one of the recommended toilets in my powder room and go from there.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Everybody blames the toilets , how bout the bombardier's ? Maybe the bombs are too big.:whistling2:


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

The problem with toto is this. There not sold everywhere. No one around me carry's them. I just bought a 1.6 gallon champion 4 from lowes. I like it. But i also have a 3 gallon in the other bathroom. Also look into gerber viper or avalanch. They also don't sell them in my area. So i went with the best I could get where i live Champion 4. I would have bought a gerber but couldn't find one.


----------



## JamesRW (Nov 18, 2011)

JamesRW said:


> I am also in the middle of bath remodeling, and picking toilets. After considerable research, I'm going to try the Penquin toilet sold at Lowe's for $170. The company website is http://www.penguintoilets.com The model #524 at Lowes won the 2011 Kitchen and Bath Industry Standard Award for best new product. The "overflow" protection seems like a great idea, as well as the 3" flush valve, fully glazed trapway and the 1,000 MAP score.
> I had a one piece Kohler in my last house, and I will NEVER have Kohler again! They do not use any standard parts - even the flush handle will cost you triple if you ever have to replace it. Just my 2 cents...


UPDATE - in case anyone is reading this for info - we ended up NOT using the Penquin toilets! Bought them, first one out of the box had 2 (small) flaws on the tank, and the second one either had a hairline crack or cracked somehow the first day we installed it. Put it in, went back the next day to double check my work and it was leaking. Found a hairline crack right where it bolts to the floor. Returned them to Lowes.
Found the TOTO drake on line with free shipping and ordered those.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

yep junk ..nothing has changed see post #14 ben sr


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

The best toliet is one that is kid toy proof.......I've had to pull up our toliet 3 times to remove a 'stuck' toy.....

Which points to one little factor...that is why I prefer 2 piece toliets....where the tank is removable....makes it a lot easier to lift.

We currently have the Kohler unit....has worked flawlessly (excluding toys).....it it can handle me....it can handle anything.

Side note.....one of the best inventions is the slow closing lid.....no more toliet lids slamming with the kids....and there is not rule about putting down the lid....the girls can lower them just as well as us guys can raise them....but with that said....my kids are good about putting down the lid....because of the slow closing lid.


----------

